# AOSP Color Codes



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Is there a list of every blue color code used in ics/jb xml (not including third party apps)? I would like to create a script to find and replace each original color code with a code of my choosing. Short of opening tons of xml files, I wondered if anyone had some comprehensive knowledge of the codes being used.

Thanks, guys.

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Well I answered my own question. I believe there are only two shades of blue used in aosp. They are listed on this website:

http://www.colourlovers.com/palette/1819186/Ice_Cream_Sandwich

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

Did you make this script? I would like to try it

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

